# Dream is gone...



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hugs to you and your family......Godspeed Dream...That picture is priceless!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry! Godspeed Dream.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful dream. That picture of the two is definitiely a treasure! I know that your pain has just begun, but they are reunited. Big hugs to you on this difficult day.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sorry about Dream. It is nice to know that she will be with her sister again. So hard....


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Run free Dream..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you! May Dream rest in peace...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My heart goes out to you for your loss of sweet Dream.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That is a beautiful picture of Dream and her sister.

RIP sweet Dream!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Dream is a beautiful girl. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Dream


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Rest peacefully Dream...and hugs to your Mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godspeed sweet girl, watch over your mom and dad while you wait for them to join you. Run free, play hard, and sleep softly until them.

I am so very sorry for you loss, Dream will always be with you.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Dream is so beautiful! I know she is running and playing now with all the other dogs at the bridge and one day you will all be reunited again. RIP sweet Dream.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Run free, Dream...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dream, play hard and rest well at the Bridge with Aiyana till you and your family are back together again.
I hope you can find some comfort in the below webpage, as I know it has helped me at times just such as this. 


THE STAR


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sweet picture of Dream and best friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dream, I know that she is now reunited with her sister and they will be playing together at the bridge

Sleep softly Dream


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about Dream. May she run free.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know how much you adored her.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear the sad news about Dream
Rest In Peace Dream


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Dream was a beautiful girl with such a kind and sweet expression.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Dream.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Rest in peace sweet dream.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. May Dream rest in peace...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Dream. And hugs and prayers for all who love you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace Dream, and send your loved ones left behind some signs to comfort them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dream*

DreamMom

I am so very, very, sorry.
What a beautiful picture of Dream and Aiyana-now they are reunited forever and will wait for you. 
I am sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with them as we speak.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Rest in peace sweet Dream. 

Hugs to your family.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so very sorry about Dream. Godspeed ~


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

What a great name... They are both beautiful. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

I am very sorry. May your heart heal soon. :-(


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss
that photo is priceless, definetly deserves to be framed and on the wall


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She was beautiful. I'm so sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

So sorry about Dream. I'm sure her sister will be at the bridge with a wagging tail to greet her. Hugs to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Run free, sweet Dream. There are many Golden angels waiting to welcome you.

Wishing you peace of heart and mind, Dreammom. Your love for her shines through your words, and Dream surely is watching over you now.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and Dream are in my thoughts.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

